# ROYAL IMAGE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY 6TH ANNUAL FUNRAISER MAY 18 2014



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MAY 18 2014

HERE WE GO ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE AND CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY WILL B HOSTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISING EVENT IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE MAY 18 2014 AND WE INVITE ALL WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT BACK AND ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT MADE THIS EVENT TO COME JOIN US TO MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL FUNDRAISING EVENT ONCE AGAIN ALL ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR SHOW T- SHIRT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR VALUED SUPPORT OF THIS FUNRAISING EVENT 

FLYER COMING SOON AND TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU:

FOR IMFOMATION OR VENDOR INFO CONTACT:

NICK 626 252-2729

LOCATION:
CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY
1111 CALIFORNIA AVE
LA PUENTE CA 91744

ALL ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR SHOW T-SHIRT AS A THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT HERES A PIC OF OUR THIRD ANNUUAL T-SHIRT:
WILL POST PIC OF LAST YEARS DONT HAVE IN MY FILES










AGAIN THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE CC AND THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA AND THEIR CHILDREN FOR YOUR SUPPORT OF THIS FUNDRIASING EVENT :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

HERES SOME PICS OF LAST YEARS EVENT :






























































































































AND THIS IS HOW THE KIDS SAY THANK YOU BY PUTTING ON A PERFORMANCE EVERY YEAR :rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

WILL POST MORE PICS OF THE PAST SHOWS AND OUR SUPPORTERS AS THE DAYS GO BY AND AGIAN THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR MAKING THIS A GOOD EVENT:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE U THERE FAMLY*


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *SEE U THERE FAMLY*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THIS YEAR FOR A GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> :h5:


ONE MORE TIME LETS DO THIS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> MAY 18 2014
> 
> HERE WE GO ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE AND CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY WILL B HOSTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISING EVENT IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE MAY 18 2014 AND WE INVITE ALL WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT BACK AND ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT MADE THIS EVENT TO COME JOIN US TO MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL FUNDRAISING EVENT ONCE AGAIN ALL ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR SHOW T- SHIRT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR VALUED SUPPORT OF THIS FUNRAISING EVENT
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

QUOTE=Sporty67;18964441][/QUOTE]

BIG UPS ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup: SPORTY KEEP THE DATE AND COME GET YOUR CAR SHOW T-SHIRT GOT THE BIG BOY SIZES


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

THIS IS ON THE DAY OF MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> MAY 18 2014
> 
> HERE WE GO ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE AND CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY WILL B HOSTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISING EVENT IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE MAY 18 2014 AND WE INVITE ALL WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT BACK AND ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT MADE THIS EVENT TO COME JOIN US TO MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL FUNDRAISING EVENT ONCE AGAIN ALL ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR SHOW T- SHIRT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR VALUED SUPPORT OF THIS FUNRAISING EVENT
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Who's djing this year guys???


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

Lets do this fam bam


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

colorbarmateo said:


> Who's djing this year guys???


CHENTE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

iamsam_life said:


> Lets do this fam bam


:h5:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

rnaudin said:


> :thumbsup:


LETS DO THIS ONE MORE TIME ALWAYS APPRECIIATE TOGETHERS SUPPURT OF THIS FUNDRAISING EVENT ALL FOR THE KIDS :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Chucky-818 said:


> :thumbsup:


COME SUPPOERT THIS EVENT AND GET YOUR CAR SHOW T-SHIRT AND HELP WITH THIS FUNDRAISING EVENT :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> THIS IS ON THE DAY OF MY BIRTHDAY


:rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

RI82REGAL said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE MAKING IT OUT TO THIS ONE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE MAKING IT OUT TO THIS ONE!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS IN ADVANCE GET THERE EARLY JUST ADDED ALONG WITH THE CAR SHOW T- SHIRT 1ST 50 ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR WASH BUCKET SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

del toro said:


> UNIDOS WILL BE THERE


UNIDOS IN THE HOUSE ONE MORE TIME THANKS AND WILL SEE U AT YOURS ON MARCH 30 :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

MAY 18 2014

HERE WE GO ONCE AGAIN ROYAL IMAGE AND CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY WILL B HOSTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL CAR AND BIKE SHOW FUNDRAISING EVENT IN THE CITY OF LA PUENTE MAY 18 2014 AND WE INVITE ALL WHO HAVE SUPPORTED THIS EVENT BACK AND ALL THOSE THAT HAVE NOT MADE THIS EVENT TO COME JOIN US TO MAKE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL FUNDRAISING EVENT ONCE AGAIN ALL ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR SHOW T- SHIRT TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR VALUED SUPPORT OF THIS FUNRAISING EVENT 

FLYER COMING SOON AND TO A CAR SHOW NEAR YOU:

FOR IMFOMATION OR VENDOR INFO CONTACT:

NICK 626 252-2729

LOCATION:
CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY
1111 CALIFORNIA AVE
LA PUENTE CA 91744

ALL ENTRIES WILL RECIEVE A CAR SHOW T-SHIRT AS A THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT HERES A PIC OF OUR THIRD ANNUUAL T-SHIRT:
WILL POST PIC OF LAST YEARS DONT HAVE IN MY FILES










AGAIN THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE CC AND THE CALIFORNIA ELEMENTARY PTA AND THEIR CHILDREN FOR YOUR SUPPORT OF THIS FUNDRIASING EVENT :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

​T.T.T


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Chubbroc94 said:


> ​T.T.T


:h5:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ c.c (Feb 10, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ c.c (Feb 10, 2014)

Can we hop this year???


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEE BIGTYMERZ c.c said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

DEE BIGTYMERZ c.c said:


> Can we hop this year???


:nono: :banghead:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

plumjuc said:


> :h5:


Come thru. We are gonna have a taco guy. At the end of the cruise and a photographer.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubbroc94 (Jul 20, 2011)

T.T.T


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Blue_moon69 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE U THERE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *SEE U THERE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:bump...


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:bump...



:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5: COME AND SUPPORT THE SHOW AND PASS OUT FLYERS TO YOUR SHOW 4 THE FOLLOWING WEEK :thumbsup:


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ANAHEIM PLATING INC. said:


> :thumbsup:ttt


MAYBE SEE THE BIG KLIQUE AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR B NICE TO GET YOUR SUPPORT :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

AntiqueS CC will definitely be there


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> *LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*



:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

AntiqueS CC said:


> AntiqueS CC will definitely be there



:rimshot:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thee artistics will be reppin


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Lil Spanks said:


> Thee artistics will be reppin


THANX IN ADVANCE 4 YOUR SUPPORT B NICE TO HAVE THE ARTISTICS IN THE HOUSE REPPIN AND HEIPING WITH THIS FUNDRAISIBG EVENT :h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE UNIDOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> bump



:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: 6 years in a row, good job guys!


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

gema68 said:


> TTT FOR ROYAL IMAGE UNIDOS WILL BE THERE


UNIDOS ALWAYS IN THE HOUSE MUCH APPRECIATED COME EARLY 1ST 50 GET A CAR WASH BUCKET WITH EVERY THING TO WASH YOUR CARS WITH ALONG WITH YOUR 6TH ANNUAL T-SHIRT SEE YOU THERE COMMING UP FAST :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


THANX FOR THE BUMP SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT



:rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


SEE U AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> :thumbsup:


VANESSA'S HAS PUT NEW STUFF ON HER BIKE SEE YOU THERE BROTHER:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

BLUE OWL said:


> VANESSA'S HAS PUT NEW STUFF ON HER BIKE SEE YOU THERE BROTHER:thumbsup:


6 YEARS AND COUNTING :h5: COMING UP FAST


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Great show looking forward to it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Great show looking forward to it
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ONTARIO CLASSICS ALWAYS REPRESENTING LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT :rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> 6 YEARS AND COUNTING :h5: COMING UP FAST


YES SR


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:drama:cant wait...


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :drama:cant wait...


COMMING UP QUICK CANT WAIT MYSELF SEE YOU THERE :run:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


COME DOWN PASS OUT FLYERS FOR THE GM SHOW :h5: SEE U THERE


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

BUMP TTT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

La Gente will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

rolldawg213 said:


> La Gente will be there:thumbsup:


THANK YOU FOR CHOOSING OUR EVENT SEE YOU THERE :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

plumjuc said:


>


BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

del toro said:


> BUMP TO THE TOP


10 DAYS AND COUNTING :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Klique will be there Supporting Royal Image and California Elementary. TTT!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

​Bump...


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

WESTCOASTER said:


> Klique will be there Supporting Royal Image and California Elementary. TTT!


THANX 4 THE SUPPORT SEE THE BIG K LITTLE Q IN THE HOUSE REPRESENTING :rimshot:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. C.C. WILL B THERE


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

dmacraider said:


> BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. C.C. WILL B THERE


ONE MORE TIME BEST OF FRIENDS REPRESENTING AND SUPPORTING MUCH APPRECIATED SEE U THERE :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS GOING TO B A NICE DAY JUST A REMINDER FIRST 50 GET A CAR WASH BUCKET WITH CLEANERS INSDE ALONG WITH THE FREE CAR SHOW T-SHIRT SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

plumjuc said:


> 2 MORE DAYS GOING TO B A NICE DAY JUST A REMINDER FIRST 50 GET A CAR WASH BUCKET WITH CLEANERS INSDE ALONG WITH THE FREE CAR SHOW T-SHIRT SEE EVERYONE AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :run:


See You There Nick... *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:h5:BUMP c u tom 2 support...:h5: ​latins finest b.c. c.c. will b there!!!!!


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

MemorieS OC will join the festivities at California ES with Royal Image CC. We are looking forward to spending the day for a great cause


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> See You There Nick... *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *


THANX RICHIE SEE YOU THERE :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> MemorieS OC will join the festivities at California ES with Royal Image CC. We are looking forward to spending the day for a great cause


LOOK FORWARD TO YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :h5:BUMP c u tom 2 support...:h5: ​latins finest b.c. c.c. will b there!!!!!



:rimshot: THANX SEE U THERE


----------



## Larry Montez (Sep 23, 2009)

GROUPE was in the house good show good weather!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Pics??


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

stylistics LA had a great time


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC had a chill time! Thx Royal Image and California Elem School


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW WHAT A SHOW IS ALL I CAN SAY GREAT TURN OUT AND GREAT SUUPORT FROM ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO MAKE A DIFFERECE WITH OUR FUNDRAISING EVENT THANX FROM ROYAL IMAGE AND THE CALIFRNIA ELEMENTARY PTA AND STUDENTS AND TEACHERS 4 ALL THE CAR CLUBS ANG SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT WE CANT THANK U ENOUGH ALSO THANX TO OUR SPONSCERS AND VENDERS THANX TO STEPHANIE BUENO AND TAKASHI AND COMPUTER DR FOR PHOTGRAPING THE SHOW AND SPECIAL THANX TO CHENTE 4 A GREAT DAY OF MUSIC 

THESE ARE CAR CLUBS THAT MADE A DIFFERENCE FOR OUR CAR SHOW TODAY :rimshot: STYLISTICS PERSPECTIVE NEW LIFE BIG TYMERZ IMPERIALS ORIGINALS WAY OF LIFE CASUALS HIGH CLASS WHO BROUGHT MOST MEMBERS 17 STRONG AMIGOS MANIACOS TOGETER REALITY UNIDOS XPLICIT ANTIQUES OURSTYLE ULTIMATE 4 LIFE CLASSIFIED SUENOS EPICS GROUPE ORIGINALS OLD TIMES KLIQUE BEST OF FRIENDS CDM HYDROS GOODTIMES STYLE LAGENTE LA FINEST SUPERIORS TIMELESS SWIFT CITYLIFE ORIGINAL RIDAZ SOUTHEAST SHOWTIME ONTARIOCLASSICS PEGASUS NATURALHIGH DEVOTIONS WHAT A LINE UP :h5: AGAIN THANX TO ALLL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT SEE YOU AT THE SEVENTH ANNUAL NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:I WILL TRY TO POST PICS TOMARROW


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

PEGASUS had a great time


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins Finest car n bike club had a great time


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

CPT BOY said:


> PEGASUS had a great time


BEST IN SHOW YOU DESERVED IT THANX 4 MAKING IT OUT GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME SEE U NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

R53chev said:


> stylistics LA had a great time


THANX 4 YOUR HELP IN THE MORNING WITH THE SET UP CARS LOOKED NICE AGAIAN ALWAYS COUNT ON STYLISTICS 4 THERE SUPPORT :rimshot:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THANX MEMMORRIES CC BIKE LOOKED NICE YOUR SUPPORT WAS GREATLY APPRECIATED SEE NEXT YEAR 4 OUR 7TH ANNUAL :h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Larry Montez said:


> GROUPE was in the house good show good weather!


GROUPE IN THE LINE UP SUPPORTING GOOD CAUSES AND HELPING OUT THE COMMUNITIES WITH THERE FUNDRAISING EVENTS THANX FOR COMMING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest car n bike club had a great time


LATINS FINEST SUPPORTING GOOD CAUSE THANX 4 COMMING OUT :run:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS Had a great time.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SOME PICS OF A GOOD DAY WITH OLD FRIENDS AND NEW FRIENDS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND SHOWED SOME LOVE 4 A GOOD CUASE THANX AGAIN FROM ROYAL IMAGE 


















































































BEST INTERIOR


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

HIGH CLASS MOST MEMBERS CAME REPESENTING


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THE KIDS SHOWING THERE APPRECIATION 


















UNIDOS CHALAXING ON WHAT WAS A BEUTIFUL DAY AT THE SHOW


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

SWIFT IN THE HOUSE REPPIN FOR THE DUBS


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THANX STEPHANIE BUENO


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

illmatic 63 said:


>


COOL VEDIO THANX FOR COMMING OUT ONE MORE TIME SEE U NEXT YEAR :h5:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

TTT


----------

